# Fehler: NoClassDefFoundError - Warum?



## Sunset86 (2. Jun 2012)

Hi Leute ^^

ich hab ein Problem mit java mit komme einfach nicht dahinter wo das Problem liegen könnte.
Immer wenn eine Serversoftware über java starten möchte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.:


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize cass org.fusesource.jansi.internal.kernel132
at jline.WindowsTerminal.getConsoleMode(WindowsTerminal.java:176)
at jline.WindowsTerminal.init(WindowsTerminal.java:80)
at jline.TerminalFactory.create(TerminalFactory.java:93)
at jline.TerminalFactory.get(TerminalFactory.java:151)
at jline.console.ConsoleReader.<init>(ConsoleReader.java.140)
at jline.console.ConsoleReader.<init>(ConsoleReader.java.126)
at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.<init>(MinecraftServer.java:94)
at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.main(MinecraftServer.java:624)
at org.bukkit.craftbukkit.Main.main(Main.java:140)
```

Ich hab von Problemlösungen aus verschiedenen Foren versucht allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke in Vorraus XD


----------



## Tomate_Salat (2. Jun 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jun 2012)

Deine Problembeschreibung ist etwas dürftig.
Handelt es sich immer um die gleiche Serversoftware? Welche?

Der Fehler deutet auf eine nicht vorhandene Klasse oder eine ganze fehlende Bibliothek hin.

NoClassDefFoundError (Java Platform SE 7 )
FAQ - Häufige Errors, Exceptions und Warnings - NoClassDefFoundError


----------



## Landei (2. Jun 2012)

Das kommt z.B. vor, wenn man mit unterschiedlichen Versionen einer Bibliothek kompiliert und ausführt.


----------

